# TWA to Hip Length in 4 yrs *pics*



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes! I did it! I'm a bit hesitant about claiming it due to fear of the Hair Police , but *** 'em. Nothing can dull my shine today!

I BCed in late August 2006.  Here's a pic of my flat ironed hair from last night. It's just barely Hip Length, but it's there! And it will only get longer.  I am so happy! I can't wait to reach Tailbone! 

I owe my length to the knowledge I've gained here 

eta: Ack! I tried to delete that ugly BC pic but the mean ole computer won't let me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garner (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations!!!  Great results!!!  How long did you wear a wig?  Did you use this as your protective style?


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey girlie!!!!  Your hair is awesome!!!!  I am your biggest fan!!!  Seeing your pic makes me not want to relax!!! I am going thru ALOT now being 9 months post bc and wanting to relax. Keep it up!!!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice growth. I hope to be hiplength by my 4 year nappiversary


----------



## stillgrowin (Sep 7, 2010)

Just lovely! Congratulations!! I hope to be there one day!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Garner said:


> Congratulations!!!  Great results!!!  How long did you wear a wig?  Did you use this as your protective style?


 
I still wear a wig, and I bought 2 new half wigs to celebrate my milestone   

Hmm :scratchch I started wearing a wig about 2 years into my HHJ. I started a thread about 9 months ago that had lots of details about my HHJ in it... but I'm too "special" to figure out how to post a link lol. 

It was called TWA to MBL in 3 years.


----------



## Dominican09 (Sep 7, 2010)

:lovedrool:

Gorgeous LP!! congratulations


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice!! Congrats


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

determined_to_grow said:


> Hey girlie!!!!  Your hair is awesome!!!!  I am your biggest fan!!!  Seeing your pic makes me not want to relax!!! I am going thru ALOT now being 9 months post bc and wanting to relax. Keep it up!!!



:blush3: Thank you! Who knew I had fans! I'm heading toward Hair Goddess territory lol. 

Girl, if you want to be natural, don't relax! I regret texlaxing with every ounce of my soul. I'd be at least tailbone if I hadn't texlaxed. It's caused breakage galore.



LunadeMiel said:


> Nice growth. I hope to be hiplength by my 4 year nappiversary



Thank you! If I can do it, anyone can! 



stillgrowin said:


> Just lovely! Congratulations!! I hope to be there one day!



Thanks! You will be there if you make it a priority. Any one of us can have hip length hair, I'm sure of it.


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 7, 2010)

Gorgeous!! Congratulations on reaching your milestone.
:notworthy :Rose:


----------



## PrettyBrownBrown (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting.  You have beautiful hair!!  You have inspired me today to keep my eyes on my goal of reaching SL by the end of this year.  I got my last relaxer on 07/31/09.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Gorgeous!! Congratulations on reaching your milestone.
> :notworthy :Rose:


 
OMG, I got a :notworthy from FlowerHair, the original Hair Goddess!  Tis you who are :notworthy , not I! lol, seriously though, thank you... 



PrettyBrownBrown said:


> Thanks for posting.  You have beautiful hair!!  You have inspired me today to keep my eyes on my goal of reaching SL by the end of this year.  I got my last relaxer on 07/31/09.



Thanks for the compliment! I still struggle with hair anorexia, and crazy as it sounds, my hair seems short to me. I am so glad I could inspire you! You can totally reach your goal if you keep at it!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 7, 2010)

wow, go ahead then! greaaatttt job. do you have fotki or any pic album?


----------



## Chocolatelove2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

I LOVE this. I'm soo happy for you.. 

Share your regimen gurlllll


----------



## indarican (Sep 7, 2010)

oh my god, i think i found some new hair to stalk.. whats your reggie, hair type, I NEED ALL THE DETAILS!!!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 7, 2010)

dats sum hair there !!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> wow, go ahead then! greaaatttt job. do you have fotki or any pic album?



I don't have a fotki... I never did get into that site. I have a few pics here and there on my computer but no album. I do have an album of Alexander Skarsgard, though  lol. 



Chocolatelove2010 said:


> I LOVE this. I'm soo happy for you..
> 
> Share your regimen gurlllll



Thank you!

Reggie.... hmm. I don't have a super strict reggie. I very rarely use heat. I'm known on the board for my fanaticism when it comes to protective styling  lol. First I used Crown & Glory braids, then after a few mishaps with DIY weaves  I've been wearing wigs. I'll continue to wear them until I reach my goal of Classic Length. 

I jacked a technique from Chicorro in which I apply deep conditioner to wet/damp hair, massage it in, and then seal with something heavy like coconut oil, Vatika oil or even grease. Yes, grease.

eta: hair type is 4a. I am about 2/3 natural, 1/3 texlaxed. You can see in the pic how it gets drastically thinner about 2/3rds of the way down... that's when I texlaxed    NEVER AGAIN. I'm transitioning back to fully natural and I will remain fully natural for the rest of my life.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW...Your hair is gorgeous! Congratulations!
Thanks for the inspiration!!!

eta:  This might seem like a crazy question but how do you wear your hair under your wigs?  I never wore wigs and am considering wear them as a protective style.


----------



## pureebony (Sep 7, 2010)

AMAZIIIIIIINNNNGGGGG!!!!

Gwan girl!!


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome, great inspiration! Can I ask how long your TWA was when you BC'ed?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Sep 7, 2010)

Beautiful, girl. Just Simply Beautiful.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

DesignerCurls said:


> WOW...Your hair is gorgeous! Congratulations!
> Thanks for the inspiration!!!
> 
> eta:  This might seem like a crazy question but how do you wear your hair under your wigs?  I never wore wigs and am considering wear them as a protective style.



Thanks! This is not a crazy question at all! How you arrange your hair under the wig is very important as doing so improperly can and WILL lead to breakage. 

I cornrow my hair in an around the world pattern, like to prepare for a sew in. The long "tail" that's left over gets wrapped around my head or nestled in between the cornrows. I don't use a nylon wig cap. I use a stretchy weave net with the wig on top when weather is hot, I put a silk scarf underneath when weather is cool. 



pureebony said:


> AMAZIIIIIIINNNNGGGGG!!!!
> 
> Gwan girl!!



Thank you!  I'm really happy about this milestone 



EllePixie said:


> Awesome, great inspiration! Can I asked how long your TWA was when you BC'ed?



In the pic I attached, my TWA looks much longer than it was, because I had just hacked off my collar bone length hair and had not yet trimmed off the relaxed ends. My natural hair was about one inch long when I BCed.


----------



## berryblack (Sep 7, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I don't have a fotki... I never did get into that site. I have a few pics here and there on my computer but no album. I do have an album of Alexander Skarsgard, though  lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome progress!
Please explain the bolded, though.  Do you rinse the deep conditioner/oil out or leave it in?  What conditioner is it??  I want to be great, too!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats on all that gorgeous hair! WOW!


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations & great progress keep up the good work!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing. Thank you for sharing your journey. I'm still trying to imagine APL hair for myself. Hip length hair is currently mind boggling to me. And putting it under a week - wow!

Did you straighten your hair yourself in this pic? How long did it take?

Congratulations! Looking forward to the classic length.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

berryblack said:


> Awesome progress!
> Please explain the bolded, though.  Do you rinse the deep conditioner/oil out or leave it in?  What conditioner is it??  I want to be great, too!!!



Thanks! Nope, I don't rinse it out. I seal the DC in with the oil/grease. eta: Kenra MC is my #1 fave.



MA2010 said:


> Congrats on all that gorgeous hair! WOW!


 
:blush3: thanks!


cmbodley said:


> Congratulations & great progress keep up the good work!



Thank you!



faithVA said:


> That is absolutely amazing. Thank you for sharing your journey. I'm still trying to imagine APL hair for myself. Hip length hair is currently mind boggling to me. And putting it under a week - wow!
> 
> Did you straighten your hair yourself in this pic? How long did it take?
> 
> Congratulations! Looking forward to the classic length.



Thanks! I did straighten it myself. Took all day because I had to take 5011 breaks to care for my kids! Most people would never believe I have this length hidden under a wig, lol. I just picked up my 5yo at the bus stop with my hair down. The looks I got  lol


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 7, 2010)

Oooh Lady P you already know I drool over your hair
*
CONGRATS ON HIP LENGTH!!!!*
_
(now you'll have to get outta the hip length thread and go live at the classic length thread lol)_

CLAIM IT CLAIM IT CLAIM IT

Your hair looks long and luscious!!!


----------



## Tif392002 (Sep 7, 2010)

wOW, your hair is pretty.. Would you say your hair grows more than .50 per month .?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Oooh Lady P you already know I drool over your hair
> *
> CONGRATS ON HIP LENGTH!!!!*
> _
> ...


 
Thank you so much! I was shy to claim it, but like I said *** the hair police. Nothing they say really matters in the end. 

I need tailbone before I get to Classic lol. But I WILL get there, mark my words.  off to visit the CL challenge thread!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Tif392002 said:


> wOW, your hair is pretty.. Would you say your hair grows more than .50 per month .?


 
Thanks! I don't know my exact growth rate... I know it was WAY slower before I started taking Vitamins for the Hair by Puritan's Pride. They are worth every penny  But the main secret to my success is retention. Low manipulation is essential.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow!!!  Congrats on reaching hip length!!!!


----------



## Grand Prix (Sep 7, 2010)

Whoaa your hair is awesome!! 
And all that in 4 years!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> Wow!!!  Congrats on reaching hip length!!!!


 
Thanks! I can't wait till I hit classic!



Grand Prix said:


> Whoaa your hair is awesome!!
> And all that in 4 years!



Thank you! I'm actually trying not to feel sad about the setbacks I've had. I could be at classic right now if I hadn't made some mistakes along the way. But hip is still good, and I plan to be tailbone in a year's time  god willing.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 7, 2010)

I have just one word---->>WOOOOW 
And I know you say you've had your setback, but..........looks like u handled them pretty well to me! lol


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Sep 7, 2010)

i love it! congrats!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> I have just one word---->>WOOOOW
> And I know you say you've had your setback, but..........looks like u handled them pretty well to me! lol


 
thank you! What else can we do when setbacks appear, but try to understand what caused it and try to prevent it from happening again? That's all we can do. BTW, your progress is amazing! You are going to be posting some serious length updates in the future if you keep that up  



Mini mimi said:


> i love it! congrats!



Thank you! It feels good to hit this milestone, and you ladies are giving me so much love! Thank god for LHCF  It ain't perfect, but it's still a wonderful resource. I might not have gotten here without this forum.


----------



## chocolat79 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats LadyP!! Your hair is drool-worthy! I'm hoping to be there one day..AND I see I'm on the right track with the Kenra MC! I LOVE that conditioner.


----------



## caseybaby84 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow! Amazing! Good for you)


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

chocolat79 said:


> Congrats LadyP!! Your hair is drool-worthy! I'm hoping to be there one day..AND I see I'm on the right track with the Kenra MC! I LOVE that conditioner.



Girl, that Kenra is God's Truth! I  it so much. No other condish can compare. Thanks for the compliment  and I look forward to seeing hair updates... 
Hey, what thread did your siggy come from? I can't even remember what I say on here  



caseybaby84 said:


> Wow! Amazing! Good for you)



Thank you!


----------



## princessdi (Sep 7, 2010)

Girl, CONGRATS---go ahead and claim it; you’ve earned it!  Now, how in the world do you get all of that luscious hair under a wig?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

princessdi said:


> Girl, CONGRATS---go ahead and claim it; you’ve earned it!  Now, how in the world do you get all of that luscious hair under a wig?


 
Thank you! I cornrow it in the snake/around the world pattern. With the tail that hangs down I either tuck it in between the cornrows or wrap it around my head.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow. I can only imagine that some day I'll be any where close that length!


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 7, 2010)

Your hair growth is the truth, hon! :wow: 
Keep going and get to classic length....I'll see you there.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> Wow. I can only imagine that some day I'll be any where close that length!



Thank you! You can get to hip if you want to! It's not that hard, once you learn how. ANY of us can. 



lolascurls said:


> Your hair growth is the truth, hon! :wow:
> Keep going and get to classic length....I'll see you there.



Thanks for the compliment!

Oh, is classic your goal, too? Great! Seems lots of posters think classic length looks like Captain Caveman lol. See you there!


----------



## Ese88 (Sep 7, 2010)

congrats on your beautiful hair!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 7, 2010)

your hair has fluorished!!!! congrats on reaching a milestone it looks great


----------



## Spring (Sep 7, 2010)

beautiful progress LadyPaniolo


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> congrats on your beautiful hair!



Thank you! 



BillsBackerz67 said:


> your hair has fluorished!!!! congrats on reaching a milestone it looks great



Aww, thanks! I'm pretty happy about reaching it.



Spring said:


> beautiful progress LadyPaniolo



Thanks! That smiley is just how I was feeling last night! I was slinging it all around like a Pantene commercial


----------



## hannan (Sep 7, 2010)

New hair idol 4realz. Great growth!


----------



## Louisex3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations 
excellent progress!


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 7, 2010)

Gorgeous! I'm gonna keep up my wig regimine, hope to have progress like yours!


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dang OP! Hit it girl!

You make me want to get a wig.

...

Or a least a sew-in.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

hannan said:


> New hair idol 4realz. Great growth!



:blush3: OMG, thank you! It's hard to think of myself as a hair idol... I'm glad I can inspire you!



Louisex3 said:


> Congratulations
> excellent progress!



Thanks! I appreciate all the support from you ladies!



Duchesse said:


> Gorgeous! I'm gonna keep up my wig regimine, hope to have progress like yours!



Thank you! Wigs are great, as long as you take out the combs, use pins, and avoid the nylon wig caps.


----------



## dlewis (Sep 7, 2010)

Love the progress.  

YOU HAVE LOST A LOT OF WEIGHT!!  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## FearfullyMade (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Spring (Sep 7, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Thanks! That smiley is just how I was feeling last night! I was slinging it all around like a Pantene commercial


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 7, 2010)

OWWWW, your hair hair is gorgeous! My head is too big for wigs.  Maybe I can try protective styling until I reach the goal.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Yoshi3329 said:


> Dang OP! Hit it girl!
> 
> You make me want to get a wig.
> 
> ...



Thanks! If you do get a sew-in, I wish you better luck than I had. They are not for me... mildew, ripped out edges ... 



dlewis said:


> Love the progress.
> 
> YOU HAVE LOST A LOT OF WEIGHT!!  CONGRATS!!!!



Thank you! I'm surprised you noticed, but yes, I have lost weight. This time last year I was in a 24-26  and now... size 10. I still want to lose more, but so far so good. Low carb, that's what did it. 



FearfullyMade said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## dlewis (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^  OM goodness Forreal??!!

You look great from the back.  You should start a separate thread on it.your weight loss.  I can see it and I'm sure it can help someone.  

I remember you posted earlier this year or last year that you lost weight, at one time, by eating lots of (mostly) veggies.  I incorporated that into my diet and it helped me.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

dlewis said:


> ^^^  OM goodness Forreal??!!
> 
> You look great from the back.  You should start a separate thread on it.your weight loss.  I can see it and I'm sure it can help someone.
> 
> I remember you posted earlier this year or last year that you lost weight, at one time, by eating lots of (mostly) veggies.  I incorporated that into my diet and it helped me.


 
Yeah, maybe I should post about it :scratchch  I hadn't thought to do so till you said. 

I'm glad my tip helped you!  Veggies fill you up without adding the carbs. Like instead of spaghetti I'll have DH's yummy sauce and meatballs over wax beans. Tastes just as good, I feel satisfied, and I still lose.

eta; and thanks for the compliment! You would not believe how many men are eyeballing me now lol. Keep DH on his toes!


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 7, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Thanks! This is not a crazy question at all! How you arrange your hair under the wig is very important as doing so improperly can and WILL lead to breakage.
> 
> I cornrow my hair in an around the world pattern, like to prepare for a sew in. The long "tail" that's left over gets wrapped around my head or nestled in between the cornrows. I don't use a nylon wig cap. I use a stretchy weave net with the wig on top when weather is hot, I put a silk scarf underneath when weather is cool.
> 
> ...



Oooh, mine too!! Great inspiration, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kneechay (Sep 7, 2010)

how inspirational! It's very pretty. I didn't come from TWA but it's been 3 years and I still feel miles away from HL. 4 years is great.


----------



## Ediese (Sep 7, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 7, 2010)

Claim it, congratz LP
keep growing that beautiful hair


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats!  Lovely hair!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 7, 2010)

:wow: Absolutely beautiful! That is truly amazing progress  My hair wants
 to be like yours when it grows up.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Oooh, mine too!! Great inspiration, thank you so much!!!



Before you know it, we'll be in a thread ogling your hip length hair! 



Nichi said:


> how inspirational! It's very pretty. I didn't come from TWA but it's been 3 years and I still feel miles away from HL. 4 years is great.



Thank you! I guess it really isn't that long, though sometimes it felt like my growth was taking forever and a day. Everyone grows at a different speed, but we can still all reach our goals.  



Ediese said:


> Absolutely amazing! Congrats to you!!



Thank you! You and Lucia were both inspirations of mine.  



Lucia said:


> Claim it, congratz LP
> keep growing that beautiful hair



:blush3: Thank you! It's amazing to have my hair inspirations in here as well as newer members that *I* can inspire! The beautiful circle of LHCF


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Congrats!  Lovely hair!


 
Thank you! That means a lot coming from you, with your awesome mane. 



halee_J said:


> :wow: Absolutely beautiful! That is truly amazing progress  My hair wants
> to be like yours when it grows up.



Aww! Thank you so much! I can't wait till I finally reach full, thick Classic Length. I am gonna dance naked in the streets. Then you won't want to be like me anymore


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That's fantastic inspiration!

You had me laughing @ *** da police. All controversial LOL.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome!! YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Congratulations!!! That's fantastic inspiration!
> 
> You had me laughing @ *** da police. All controversial LOL.



Thank you! You know, the hair police really chap my backside. Many of the longer-haired ladies are downright afraid to claim a length out of fear of the  that may result. Bump that! I grew it, I'm claiming it. 



yaya24 said:


> Awesome!! YOUR HAIR IS BEAUTIFUL!



Thanks so much!


----------



## exoticmommie (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations! You hair looks so good. What amazing progress you have made.


----------



## Toy (Sep 7, 2010)

Beautiful Hair, Congrats on making Hip Length so thick and Pretty!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 7, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I still wear a wig, and I bought 2 new half wigs to celebrate my milestone
> 
> Hmm :scratchch I started wearing a wig about 2 years into my HHJ. I started a thread about 9 months ago that had lots of details about my HHJ in it... but I'm too "special" to figure out how to post a link lol.
> 
> It was called TWA to MBL in 3 years.


 
Congrats Congrats Congrats!!  Your hair is BEAUTIFULLLL!

Here is your TWA to MBL thread if you're still looking for it.

TWA to MBL in 3 years, *pics* 

Once you've sealed in that yummy DC how long before you do it again?  Do you do it while your hair is braided?


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 7, 2010)

That's mighty impressive hair growing, missy!!!  Congrats and your hair is beautiful!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Congratulations! You hair looks so good. What amazing progress you have made.



Thank you! 



Toy said:


> Beautiful Hair, Congrats on making Hip Length so thick and Pretty!!!



Thanks, Toy! You are one of my inspirations, you know!



sheba1 said:


> Congrats Congrats Congrats!!  Your hair is BEAUTIFULLLL!
> 
> Here is your TWA to MBL thread if you're still looking for it.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I appreciate you finding the thread for me... I'm not tech savvy at all.   I leave the DC in until the next time I wash my hair... could be a week or more.



Mrs. Verde said:


> That's mighty impressive hair growing, missy!!!  Congrats and your hair is beautiful!



Thank you, ma'am! I'm pretty pleased with myself lol


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

In my LHCF blog I explain my hair practices such as my use of DC as a leave-in. I named it The Deep Moisture Method.


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 7, 2010)

SPECTACULAR, LP!!!! Congrats!!! This is what I need to see to help me stay motivated!!! I hope that I can accomplish this by this time next year!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 7, 2010)

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!! You're almost Tail bone length!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! ;-)
How tall are you?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

caribgirl said:


> SPECTACULAR, LP!!!! Congrats!!! This is what I need to see to help me stay motivated!!! I hope that I can accomplish this by this time next year!!!



Thanks! Be sure to post an update thread so everyone can see how far you've come 



hair4romheaven said:


> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!! You're almost Tail bone length!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! ;-)
> How tall are you?



Thank you! I think I could hit tailbone in six months maybe. I'm 5'5 or 5'6.


----------



## Curly Luul (Sep 7, 2010)

Your hair is stunning........... beautiful growth....... congrats


----------



## honeisos (Sep 7, 2010)

AWESOME!   congratulations!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

YAAAAAY! Congrats on making it to Hip length!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations of your accomplishment in 4 years.  You are truly an inspiration for me. Your hair growth is just awesome!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2010)

Gorgeous...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, your progress is truly AMAZING!  Very inspiring.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 7, 2010)

You are such an inspiration!!!!!!! . Hip length in 4 years is astounding !! You are keeping hope alive! 

I BC'd almost 3 years ago (3 in November) to 0.5 in and I'm almost MBL. Maybe I'll follow in your majestic hair steps and be hip length in another year too .


----------



## LynnieB (Sep 7, 2010)

Big Giant CONGRATS Lady P!!!!

Beautiful hair and great progress!!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm going to try the conditioner trick with my Elucence and JBCO.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Curly Luul said:


> Your hair is stunning........... beautiful growth....... congrats



 Thanks! I'm proud of my accomplishment 



honeisos said:


> AWESOME!   congratulations!


 
Thank you! The best is yet to come, too...



MariposaSexyGirl said:


> YAAAAAY! Congrats on making it to Hip length!



Thanks! And you, Miss Lady, have quite the head of hair your own self!



Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Congratulations of your accomplishment in 4 years.  You are truly an inspiration for me. Your hair growth is just awesome!!!!



 Thanks! It makes me happy to know I can inspire folks! 



Aggie said:


> Gorgeous...


 
lol, I think that's a good thing! 



jamaicalovely said:


> Wow, your progress is truly AMAZING!  Very inspiring.



Thank you! I don't have a cool video like your updates always do  but I'm happy anyway. 



ckisland said:


> You are such an inspiration!!!!!!! . Hip length in 4 years is astounding !! You are keeping hope alive!
> 
> I BC'd almost 3 years ago (3 in November) to 0.5 in and I'm almost MBL. Maybe I'll follow in your majestic hair steps and be hip length in another year too .



Yes! :notworthy You are doing the damm thing! Can't wait for your update!



LynnieB said:


> Big Giant CONGRATS Lady P!!!!
> 
> Beautiful hair and great progress!!!!



OMG! LynnieB, you are like my original hair idol! I've been :lovedrool: over your hair since day 1! Thank you!



EMJazzy said:


> I'm going to try the conditioner trick with my Elucence and JBCO.



It works really well with the Kenra and thick oil... Chicorro even uses Vaseline I think. Let us know how the Elucence and JBCO works!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats on your journey so far. Everyone has pretty much said everything I've wanted to say lol. Again, congrats. I'm 5'5 too. I think it should take you 5-6 months to get to TBL! I'm rooting for ya

Question: You said you take the combs out of your wigs? Do you use full or half or lace front? I usually use stocking cap (like knee high material) under my wig, but I feel like that is drying my hair out, especially the back.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats to you! That is some really great progress. I love seeing your updates.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Congrats on your journey so far. Everyone has pretty much said everything I've wanted to say lol. Again, congrats. I'm 5'5 too. I think it should take you 5-6 months to get to TBL! I'm rooting for ya
> 
> Question: You said you take the combs out of your wigs? Do you use full or half or lace front? I usually use stocking cap (like knee high material) under my wig, but I feel like that is drying my hair out, especially the back.



Thank you! Yes, I take the combs out. When I first started wearing wigs I didn't take them out, and I got headaches AND lost 2-3 hairs every time I removed my wig!  So now I use pins and pin them on. 

Please, please  Throw that nylon cap in the trash. Do NOT use it. Well, no, I'm wrong. IF you put it on top of a satin or silk scarf/cap, then you can put the nylon thing on top. But don't let it touch your hair. It's gong to snap off your hair, it did mine. 

I wear fullcaps, half wigs, some "instant lace front" and one synthetic lacefront that is very Diva-esqu  but I usually don't wear it out of the house because it looks too fake (because it's MBL lol). In winter you won't find me in a half-wig  because I protect my hair to the n-th degree in winter.



Chameleonchick said:


> Congrats to you! That is some really great progress. I love seeing your updates.



 Thank you! I appreciate each and every one of your congratulations and compliments, it really means a lot to me. And I know that there are some lurkers out there who are not going to post, but hopefully some of them will be inspired anyway, or will learn something from my HHJ that will help them to attain their goal length.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 7, 2010)

LadyP, your hair is to die for.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 7, 2010)

Nonie said:


> LadyP, your hair is to die for.


 
 Thank you! Just wait till this time next year. I have no plans of stopping. When I joined and said I was going for classic, I meant it. And I think I can make classic by this time next year or by Christmas next year. That's my goal, now watch me reach it


----------



## nikki2229 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations! Your hair is beautiful.
A girl can only dream of your progress. I am just hoping for BSL at my 3 yr mark next year.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Woot woot!

So great to see you posting in the hair section again!!!  Hope the baby is doing well!


----------



## brucebettye (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## classychic1908 (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations Lady P!!  Your hair is soo lovely-- makes me want to go out and get a wig!


----------



## lane (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah for you! Great job.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Sep 8, 2010)

I love, love, love your hair!!! 
Thank you so much for sharing your achievement! This is AWESOME!!! :notworthy
Congrats and I'm looking forward to seeing you reach your next goal! I KNOW that you will!


----------



## grow (Sep 8, 2010)

I AM SO PROUD OF YOUR LOOOOOONG SUCCESSES!!!

THANK YOU FOR SHOWING US THAT IT CAN BE DONE!!!

YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION!!!!


----------



## winona (Sep 8, 2010)

Your hair is absolutely GAWGEOUS

Do you braid it damp or dry? NM I went to your blog and answered my own question


----------



## MRJ1972 (Sep 8, 2010)

Your hair is just gorgeous! Hip Length in 4 years?? This is great progress!!! 


I just started putting Kenra MC on my nape area as a moisturizer but I was not sealing so thanks for the DC tip!


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 8, 2010)

Your hair is amazing!  I wish I had the will power to go the wig route! It seems to work for most everyone, plus you can still play in "your" hair and look cute, plus access your real hair when ever you need to!


----------



## sharentu (Sep 8, 2010)

great progress, congratulations


----------



## prettykinks (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job with your hair! Lovely


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 8, 2010)

You've made wonderful progress


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 8, 2010)

nikki2229 said:


> Congratulations! Your hair is beautiful.
> A girl can only dream of your progress. I am just hoping for BSL at my 3 yr mark next year.



Thank you! BSL will be fun to reach, enjoy it 



BostonMaria said:


> Congratulations!!! Woot woot!
> 
> So great to see you posting in the hair section again!!!  Hope the baby is doing well!



Thanks! The baby is doing great. She is very smart and adorable too 



brucebettye said:


> Congrats!!!!!  Keep up the good work.



Thank you, I intend to keep it up 



classychic1908 said:


> Congratulations Lady P!!  Your hair is soo lovely-- makes me want to go out and get a wig!


 
Thanks! Wigs are a great PS when you include the other aspects of a healthy reggie 



lane said:


> Yeah for you! Great job.



 Thanks! I'm happy about it 



notlookingback06 said:


> I love, love, love your hair!!!
> Thank you so much for sharing your achievement! This is AWESOME!!! :notworthy
> Congrats and I'm looking forward to seeing you reach your next goal! I KNOW that you will!


 
Thanks! It's great to hear that you ladies have faith in me   we all know most folks in the "real world" would never believe hip length is possible, much less classic! :/



grow said:


> I AM SO PROUD OF YOUR LOOOOOONG SUCCESSES!!!
> 
> THANK YOU FOR SHOWING US THAT IT CAN BE DONE!!!
> 
> YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION!!!!



:blush3: Thanks! It feels great to be able to inspire other LHCFers 



winona said:


> Your hair is absolutely GAWGEOUS
> 
> Do you braid it damp or dry? NM I went to your blog and answered my own question



lol, I'm glad you find my blog posts useful. And thanks so much for the compliments!



MRJ1972 said:


> Your hair is just gorgeous! Hip Length in 4 years?? This is great progress!!!
> 
> 
> I just started putting Kenra MC on my nape area as a moisturizer but I was not sealing so thanks for the DC tip!



Thank you! Yeah, the sealing step is critical. It allows me to leave my hair alone for a while without stressing over it. Sealing w/Vatika oil is the best  I'm about to buy some more today 



WyrdWay said:


> Your hair is amazing!  I wish I had the will power to go the wig route! It seems to work for most everyone, plus you can still play in "your" hair and look cute, plus access your real hair when ever you need to!


 
Thank you! Wigs are indeed a wonderful PS. If your hair is cornrowed into a snake pattern there's no willpower needed... unless you like walking around looking like a HAM lol. With it cornrowed like that you pretty much have to put on a wig!



sharentu said:


> great progress, congratulations



Thank you!



prettykinks said:


> Great job with your hair! Lovely



Thanks a lot. You ladies are all very kind and supportive.


----------



## Fine 4s (Sep 8, 2010)

WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW...
I've been at it for 4 and started way past TWA and still ain't even full wl yet!
You ladies are amazing!


----------



## kbragg (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome progress on the hair and weightloss mami! Im about to cop your method, been here all this time and still hovering between shoulder and armpit. Hair is a million times healthier, just gotta get this retention on

I PMed you if you have a sec


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 8, 2010)

Fine 4s said:


> WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW...
> I've been at it for 4 and started way past TWA and still ain't even full wl yet!
> You ladies are amazing!



Everyone's hair grows at different rates. Your hair looks awesome and is very long  I'm sure you'll reach WL soon. 



kbragg said:


> Awesome progress on the hair and weightloss mami! Im about to cop your method, been here all this time and still hovering between shoulder and armpit. Hair is a million times healthier, just gotta get this retention on
> 
> I PMed you if you have a sec



Thank you! Sounds like maybe you are wearing your hair down a lot? I have critiqued many a reggie (when a poster PMs me asking for advice) and I'll go out on a limb and say 90% of the time when someone is stuck for ages between SL and APL, it's because they aren't protective styling enough. 

I'll look for your PM...


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 8, 2010)

Your hair looks gorgeous! Congratulations on the milestone. I cannot wait for HL! It's so nice to see inspiration!


----------



## growinglong777 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! Great growth,, beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 8, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> Your hair looks gorgeous! Congratulations on the milestone. I cannot wait for HL! It's so nice to see inspiration!



Thank you! Hip length sounds so long, yet feels so short  



growinglong777 said:


> Wow! Great growth,, beautiful, congratulations!



Thanks! It's a happy time for me


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 8, 2010)

My sis just called me talking about a girl on the forum who grew her hair down to her butt by wearing wigs, lol! I said, I know, I saw that yesterday haha. Seriously, you are my main inspiration whenever I get tired about wearing my wigs urrday!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 8, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> My sis just called me talking about a girl on the forum who grew her hair down to her butt by wearing wigs, lol! I said, I know, I saw that yesterday haha. Seriously, you are my main inspiration whenever I get tired about wearing my wigs urrday!


 
OMG really! That's awesome. I really love that. Folks around the world are looking at my kitchen cupboards lol 

It's not down to my butt yet though. Just to my hip, and barely there at that lol. But give me a year and it will be on my bootay, I guarantee it! 

eta: thank you so much for the compliment, I'm glad I posted since I have inspired lots of you ladies.


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 8, 2010)

COngratulations Lady P on your awesome progress! You're such an inspiration.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, you must've retained every single cm.  Great job, that was fast growth!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 8, 2010)

I freakin' love you!!!!! I'm about to embark on the same journey and you just made my day...I'm getting rid of the rest of this mohawk ASAP. I've pm'd you because I am really interested in what you did during the TWA stage. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide...Thanks! and again, you are my hair idol, I haven't found too many women on here who have made this particular journey I am embarking on and I was beginning to get discouraged but you def just brought my spirits back up!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on reaching HL, Lady!!!! Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!


----------



## constance (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful hair, LadyPaniolo. Thank you for sharing-I'm inspired to redouble my efforts!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 8, 2010)

Lynnerie said:


> COngratulations Lady P on your awesome progress! You're such an inspiration.



:blush3: Thank you! 



Pokahontas said:


> Wow, you must've retained every single cm.  Great job, that was fast growth!!!


 
I retained FAR from every centimeter. I have lost about 6-7 inches off my ends over the course of this journey. Texlaxing. Texlaxing is the debil (for MY hair) and I will NEVER do it again.  



itsjusthair88 said:


> I freakin' love you!!!!! I'm about to embark on the same journey and you just made my day...I'm getting rid of the rest of this mohawk ASAP. I've pm'd you because I am really interested in what you did during the TWA stage. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide...Thanks! and again, you are my hair idol, I haven't found too many women on here who have made this particular journey I am embarking on and I was beginning to get discouraged but you def just brought my spirits back up!



Don't get discouraged! If I can do it, anyone can. 



Janet' said:


> Congrats on reaching HL, Lady!!!! Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!



Thank you!  



constance said:


> Beautiful hair, LadyPaniolo. Thank you for sharing-I'm inspired to redouble my efforts!


 
Thank you! If anyone is redoubling their efforts, I hope you are redoubling your efforts to leave your hair ALONE. Just keep it strong via protein and moisturized, and keep it up in protective styles. Really, that is all it takes. No holy ghost grease, no $50 conditioner. I use all cheap stuff. The MOST expensive things I use are coconut oil and Kenra MC.


----------



## PistolWhip (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyP......Thank you for being an inspiration!The tips you gave will really help myself and others to stay encouraged........again.......Thank You !


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome progress! You are such an inspiration! Keep up the good work!


----------



## hairedity (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing, I love your updates.  Congrats!


----------



## nikolite (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## sweetmia22 (Sep 8, 2010)

wow awesome hair.. I came on her cuz i was thinking of getting a relaxer but i'm not sure now that i've seen your hair i don't think i will. my hair does grow much faster natural..


----------



## RayRayFurious (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow!!!! I was just asking in the BC to WL thread if there was anyone I could as inspiration and here you come!! HAHA! Well, thanks for sharing. I feel energized now! *Off to cowash!* lol


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 8, 2010)

Now this is what I call inspiration!! Your progress is AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 8, 2010)

PistolWhip said:


> LadyP......Thank you for being an inspiration!The tips you gave will really help myself and others to stay encouraged........again.......Thank You !



I'm glad I can be of assistance lol. 



Platinum said:


> Awesome progress! You are such an inspiration! Keep up the good work!


 
Thank you! I have no plan to stop now...



hairedity said:


> Amazing, I love your updates.  Congrats!



Thank you! I'll be sure to update when I hit tailbone.  



nikolite said:


> Congratulations!



That's just how I feel, too, lol. Thanks!



sweetmia22 said:


> wow awesome hair.. I came on her cuz i was thinking of getting a relaxer but i'm not sure now that i've seen your hair i don't think i will. my hair does grow much faster natural..


 
If you aren't sure, wait for a while. You can always decide to relax later, but you can't un-relax.



RayRayFurious said:


> Wow!!!! I was just asking in the BC to WL thread if there was anyone I could as inspiration and here you come!! HAHA! Well, thanks for sharing. I feel energized now! *Off to cowash!* lol



Energy, that's what I like to see! I'm glad I can inspire you!



Stella B. said:


> Now this is what I call inspiration!! Your progress is AMAZING!!!!!!


 
Thank you! Just wait till I hit classic! Nobody will be able to tell me anything.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Congratulations to you! It's pretty, too.


----------



## steffiejoe (Sep 8, 2010)

All I can say is the proof is in the pudding!! Perfect example of how low manipulation and protective styles lead to amazing results. 

Im off to read your blog detailing your regimen...If only I could stick with my half wigs , I just get tired of wearing them.


----------



## kami11213 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gorgeous hair and great growth!


----------



## malibu4590 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome progress! Thanks for sharing your wonderful story.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations Lady P, I'm in AWE of your hair!!!  I can't wait to get to the other side of the velvet rope!


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 9, 2010)

:superman: congrats, girl :woohoo: I am so excited with you :wow:


----------



## janeemat (Sep 9, 2010)

Just beautiful!  I think wearing a wig would give me headache.  Hats and headbands make my head hurt after wearing them awhile.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

Chicoro said:


> Thanks for sharing. Congratulations to you! It's pretty, too.



OMG, The Original! Serioulsy, I owe my hair to you. When I was a newbie, everyone was on the tip of how each head of hair was different and every person had to devise a unique and specialized reg for their particular head. Well, that was so intimidating and I wasn't getting good results. I decided to see who had the results I wanted and jock them  with tweaks made when needed. And I jumped on your reggie so hard I left bruises lol. 

Just last night I did the Chicorro Ponytail Pose in the mirror and I was SO HAPPY to see that thick long tail hanging down I have no words.... 



steffiejoe said:


> All I can say is the proof is in the pudding!! Perfect example of how low manipulation and protective styles lead to amazing results.
> 
> Im off to read your blog detailing your regimen...If only I could stick with my half wigs , I just get tired of wearing them.



I get tired of wigs too. I've bellyached on here about it many times lol. When I get too sick of them, I leave them be for a while, like a week or so. I wear my hair out, I try different updos on braid-out hair. Then I am ready to return to the wigs. 



kami11213 said:


> Gorgeous hair and great growth!



thanks!



malibu4590 said:


> Awesome progress! Thanks for sharing your wonderful story.



Thank you, and I am happy to share my story since it's inspiring many of you!



Jetblackhair said:


> Congratulations Lady P, I'm in AWE of your hair!!!  I can't wait to get to the other side of the velvet rope!



Where is the Velvet Rope? Is it at Hip Length? Serious question...



LovinLocks said:


> :superman: congrats, girl :woohoo: I am so excited with you :wow:



:blush3: Thanks ladies! The love I'm getting is fueling my resolve to get to classic  



janeemat said:


> Just beautiful!  I think wearing a wig would give me headache.  Hats and headbands make my head hurt after wearing them awhile.



Wigs aren't the only PS I've used. C&G braids work just as well, and might not give you a headache. It's just not feasible for me to braid all of this length any more,  it would take forever and a day.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 9, 2010)

I call these tactile pressure headaches  Idk if theres a real medical term or not but thats what I call it  I cant even have conditioner on my hair after awhile without getting a headache. Its super weird.




janeemat said:


> Just beautiful!  I think wearing a wig would give me headache.  Hats and headbands make my head hurt after wearing them awhile.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Sep 9, 2010)

Fantastic Job! Beautiful hair & progress!!!


----------



## FearfullyMade (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey LP, how many inches would you say you retain in a month? 3 months? Year? I haven't been to your blog yet or read your other posts, so sorry if you've covered this question aready.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 9, 2010)

That is some amazing progress!


----------



## favoured (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you! If anyone is redoubling their efforts, I hope you are redoubling your efforts to* leave your hair ALONE.* Just keep it strong via protein and moisturized, and *keep it up in protective styles*. Really, that is all it takes. No holy ghost grease, no $50 conditioner. I use all cheap stuff. The MOST expensive things I use are coconut oil and Kenra MC.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for posting and great job on your journey so far. I went ahead and put some DC in my hair and put them in cornrows today and put my wigs back on. I'm praying that God will grant me the strength to leave my hair alone as I believe that's the main hindrance to me retaining length. I kind of get bored easily with a style be it wigs/braids/crotchet/sew -in.
But I'm determined to do the wigs/braids till Dec 2010...the Lord is my strength...lol


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm so glad I ran acroos this thread. I just BC'd and have 3 inches of hair. WL is my goal in 3 years so I'm going to be following you. I'm new here although Ive been lurking for months. I do have questions tho.

What are Crown and glory braids?

How do you make your wigs look nice? I have one and I hate how it looks on me. How do u make the wigs look natural? Is that a concern of yours? I see women all the time with obvious wigs and I don't want to be one of them. I have a small head so my weaver told me lace front wouldnt look good on me.

Oh can someone tell me how to subscribe to this thread?

Thank you for posting your progress.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

congrats!! you hair is just gorgeous..


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 12, 2010)

transitioning? said:


> I'm so glad I ran acroos this thread. I just BC'd and have 3 inches of hair. WL is my goal in 3 years so I'm going to be following you. I'm new here although Ive been lurking for months. I do have questions tho.
> 
> What are Crown and glory braids?
> 
> ...


*

I only can answer one of your questions. The Crown and Glory Method is what helped me get to BSL and then I used wigs to get to WL. You can go to growafrohairlong.com.

Her methods really work and the no heat, moisturize, low manip regimen works.

Unfortunately I got a relaxer last August and this year, just ended up cutting it all off to Neck Length now.*


----------



## Casarela (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats my dear!! Your hair is lovely and  you're truly an inspiration!  Im hitting my 3 yrs mark in december 2010 and im Mbl in layers so you're just that inspiration I needed to tell myself I can make it to HL in a year!!!! 

THANK YOU FOR POSTING YOUR PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 12, 2010)

@LadyPaniolo (love this new feature LOL) are you going to put away the wigs and weaves now and start enjoying your own hair?

Or will you keep PS until you reach classic length?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 12, 2010)

*VIP* said:


> Fantastic Job! Beautiful hair & progress!!!


 
Thank you! 



FearfullyMade said:


> Hey LP, how many inches would you say you retain in a month? 3 months? Year? I haven't been to your blog yet or read your other posts, so sorry if you've covered this question aready.



I do length checks so infrequently that I dont' really know the answers to your questions... sorry. I just do what I need to do and try not to think about it too much. 



MizAvalon said:


> That is some amazing progress!



Thank you! 



favoured said:


> Thank you! If anyone is redoubling their efforts, I hope you are redoubling your efforts to* leave your hair ALONE.* Just keep it strong via protein and moisturized, and *keep it up in protective styles*. Really, that is all it takes. No holy ghost grease, no $50 conditioner. I use all cheap stuff. The MOST expensive things I use are coconut oil and Kenra MC.



Thanks for posting and great job on your journey so far. I went ahead and put some DC in my hair and put them in cornrows today and put my wigs back on. I'm praying that God will grant me the strength to leave my hair alone as I believe that's the main hindrance to me retaining length. I kind of get bored easily with a style be it wigs/braids/crotchet/sew -in.
But I'm determined to do the wigs/braids till Dec 2010...the Lord is my strength...lol[/QUOTE]

You can do it! Really, if I can, anyone can. 



transitioning? said:


> I'm so glad I ran acroos this thread. I just BC'd and have 3 inches of hair. WL is my goal in 3 years so I'm going to be following you. I'm new here although Ive been lurking for months. I do have questions tho.
> 
> What are Crown and glory braids?
> 
> ...



Thank you! I don't do anything special to my wigs to make them look nice. If it doesn't look nice out of the box, I put it back in the box and it sits there collecting dust lol. If people can tell, I don't really care all that much. *shrugs* I only care about my hair's length, not other folks' opinions about it. ( I don't mean that to sound snarky... what I mean is that somebody will ALWAYS have something to pick on me for, and I learned decades ago to stop caring, for self preservation.)



Rossy2010 said:


> congrats!! you hair is just gorgeous..



Thank you! 



chicacanella said:


> *
> 
> I only can answer one of your questions. The Crown and Glory Method is what helped me get to BSL and then I used wigs to get to WL. You can go to growafrohairlong.com.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Robyn's methods DO work. Her hair cream isn't all that, to me, but I do co-sign her methods. She really made me feel that I could do this. 



Casarela said:


> Congrats my dear!! Your hair is lovely and  you're truly an inspiration!  Im hitting my 3 yrs mark in december 2010 and im Mbl in layers so you're just that inspiration I needed to tell myself I can make it to HL in a year!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU FOR POSTING YOUR PICS!!!!!!!



Thank you for the compliment and you are quite welcome for the pics! I rarely post updates, though I have done so twice this year! Y'all will get sick of looking at my hair soon lol 



BostonMaria said:


> @LadyPaniolo (love this new feature LOL) are you going to put away the wigs and weaves now and start enjoying your own hair?
> 
> Or will you keep PS until you reach classic length?



Girl you KNOW the answer to this question! I will keep on wearing my wigs until I reach Classic length. I have been thinking lately that I may wish to go longer than Classic. I will grow until it won't grow any more. Now, if my hair will still FIT under a wig at Classic length has yet to be determined.


----------



## RockCreak (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG... your hair is truly beautiful.  I have definitely added you to my list of cousins who inspire me.


----------



## curali (Oct 8, 2010)

So,so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lucia (Oct 8, 2010)

chicacanella said:


> *
> 
> I only can answer one of your questions. The Crown and Glory Method is what helped me get to BSL and then I used wigs to get to WL. You can go to growafrohairlong.com.
> 
> ...


 
ITA C & G method works, you just have to be careful with your edges, especially with installs.  Wigs are better for this IMO you can HYH, PS do the CG method and  at the end of the day take the wig off and let your hair breathe and also get to it properly to moisturized cleanse etc... I used sew-ins, installs, and wigs to grow my hair to WL (the 1st time) .


----------



## BullGirl2010 (Nov 17, 2010)

:blowkiss: HUGE CONGRATULATIONS.  Your hair is simply *beautiful*  

I will be there again one day....one day.


----------



## blackbarbietea (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you think half wigs are better than full sew ins? I've experienced rediculous growth with sew ins. Half wigs don't look right on me....


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 13, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> :blush3: Thank you! Who knew I had fans! I'm heading toward Hair Goddess territory lol.
> 
> Girl, if you want to be natural, don't relax! I regret texlaxing with every ounce of my soul. I'd be at least tailbone if I hadn't texlaxed. It's caused breakage galore.
> 
> ...




Amazing jawb Lady P!!!!! 

*Question: *how tall are you?

I'm 5'8'' with a long back.  Whenever I see results like this I always have to "check" myself before getting too excited b/c the person I'm drooling over is usually a good half a foot shorter than me.  

My height "hurdles" aside - GORGEOUS hair woman. *add me to your fan list*


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 13, 2010)

Really awesome  Beautiful hair


----------



## brucebettye (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on growing out your hair!!!!!!!!!  It looks beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackmaven (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on BC!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Lady P!! This is amazing progress! Any end of the year updates?


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 13, 2010)

Yay! Do you know what just made me really happy? That you reached this length with texlaxed ends still in place! 
I'm currently transitioning to natural as well but with 1 year's worth of texlaxed hair and some bone straight ends  hanging on for dear life!
I want to be tailbone length as well but I want to reach WL by the end of this year so I can feel I am still on my way....lol!
CONGRATS and I LOVE your progress!


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations! Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 13, 2010)

Great progress.  Congratulations!


----------



## Masters2013 (Apr 6, 2011)

What is TWA?


----------



## havilland (Apr 6, 2011)

Masters2013 said:


> What is TWA?




teeny weeny afro


----------



## AMAKA127 (Apr 6, 2011)

congrats your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank all of you ladies for your compliments and support  I truly appreciate it!!

(Who bumped this old thread?)



blackbarbietea said:


> Do you think half wigs are better than full sew ins? I've experienced rediculous growth with sew ins. Half wigs don't look right on me....



If sew ins are working for you, that's great! I don't wear them for several reasons:

1. The potential for mildew. I had a sew in once, and it got mildewed  and I then got the idea to defunk it with white vinegar... which got in my EYES. 'Nuff said. I made a thread about it too lol

2. The potential for matting. Sure, my cornrows could get matted but since I can see them every time I remove my wig, I would see them getting raggedy *before* it got too bad. With a weave you can't really see your hair and that doesn't work for me.

3. Takedown damage. Cutting that thread has ended up with me accidentally cutting my own real hair before  and I can't have that! I know I'm not the only one, either.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 6, 2011)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Thank all of you ladies for your compliments and support  I truly appreciate it!!
> 
> (Who bumped this old thread?)
> 
> ...



Yes 2 & 3 happened to me a couple of times right before I decided to give the weave installs. It was a disaster  have some short hairs growing out from being snipped close to the root by accident. I had a hard time getting mats out too I thought it was bc my hair was growing out fast it was and it just curled around he weave thread and tracks  I had to take down every 1.5 months so it was too much to do monthly also my edges started thinning a bit so I stopped it fast and went about taking care of my hair daily. 
I may try wigs one day as a ps but my weave exp left me not wanting to use wigs either so I prob won't any time soon.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats on such a beautiful head of hair and wonderful growth progress.  

  Ok I know I should not feed into some of the other members insecurity or depression about height and length but could you tell the board the length of your longest hair from scalp to end.  Don't give your height or personal body measurements just the strand length.  

    Appreciate it.  Thank you 

  No I am not the hair police.  I have my own fairy tail ends I treasure.


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats! I know I am a little late to the party, but it's an excellent achievement nonetheless.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 10, 2011)

Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been asked for an update... you can see for yourself 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUiBneQVI9M


----------



## bronzebomb (Jul 15, 2011)

I needed a little inspiration.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 17, 2011)

That is some hair!!! I feel motivated  Congrats!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe it's old but somehow I missed it..... What have you been up to lately? I haven't seen a post from you?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi ladies!! I haven't been on the hair side too much as of late. 

I cut off the texlaxed ends, and am currently wearing a SEW-IN!!! Oh, how times change.


----------



## FearfullyMade (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi LP  I see your trying out a sew-in, I used to be a litte uneasy about the potential to cut my own hair by accident, but I take my time and feel the thread to make sure that it's thread and not hair and then I  double check in the mirror before cutting.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jul 20, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!  Inspiration for sure. I may just have to try your wig method. I wear wigs quite a bit. Surely i will try to reduce my nylon cap usage.


----------



## My Friend (Sep 8, 2011)

LadyPaniolo

Are we going to get a from TWA to X in 5 years update?


----------



## thaidreams (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! You deserve to be happy! Your hair is long, thick, and healthy. I love inspirational stories like yours! Thank you for sharing your progress and keep us updated on your journey to TBL


----------

